# Shelter From the Storm Battlemaps issue



## joebobodo (Jun 15, 2010)

Hi all,

I haven't even started running the campaign yet (the saga begins 6/26 for us, can't wait!), but I decided to go ahead and spend the day in a map preparation frenzy.  Unfortunately, I cannot seem to extract the battlemaps that I downloaded from the left sidebar of the main WotBS page for adventure 3.  I have had no issues extracting the maps for any of the other adventures, but for some reason I am getting a message saying that this particular file is corrupt.  Anybody else have this issue?  Suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## joebobodo (Jun 15, 2010)

A fellow forumer was kind enough to help me get my hands on the maps, but I'd still be curious to know if other people had a similar issue.  I'd hate for others to have to share in this slight frustration unneededly.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 15, 2010)

I just downloaded them and they worked fine for me!


----------



## Marius Delphus (Jun 16, 2010)

Ditto -- fine for me as well. Maybe a momentary ISP hiccup?


----------



## joebobodo (Jun 16, 2010)

Bizarre.  Just that one bundle still won't work for me.  Must just be my wacky computer...


----------



## John Doom (Jun 22, 2010)

It could be attempting to pull the link from a cached location when the ISP borked. Have you tried clearing your browser cache , rebooting your browser and attempting to download it again?


----------



## joebobodo (Jun 23, 2010)

John Doom said:


> It could be attempting to pull the link from a cached location when the ISP borked. Have you tried clearing your browser cache , rebooting your browser and attempting to download it again?




I've not tried that, no.  Since another poster hooked me up with the maps via a private message, I haven't had any issue with the other adventures' maps, and nobody else seems to have this issue, I haven't pursued it.  Should I run into the problem again in the future, I'll try your tip.  Thanks!


----------

